# A "Shocking" story about Dillon Lake



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/news/stories/20040506/localnews/364439.html


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting reading downtown. My brothere and his brother in law were at Cowan lake down in this section a few years ago when the shocked it for bass. Some 8 pounders were caught  I'd like to see this myself.... CATKING


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the guys in the photo is my friend, he helps district 4 with their electro sampling program - really neat stuff.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Very interesting read!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

> The largest bass collected by each boat was 14 3/4 inches long, which normally would weigh more than 3 pounds. One of the fish, however, weighed more than 4 pounds.


I have never seen a 14 3/4 in long bass go 2 1/2 much less 3 lbs!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

May 17, I've been invited by ODNR to accompany them on an electro-survey out at Berlin. I'll be putting together a news story on it that'll run on PAX23 News out of Akron. It may run in some form on TV 3 in Cleveland, but I'm not holding my breath.  

I'll post an article here about what we shock up. Should be interesting video too.

Carl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great Big Daddy should be a really cool experiance for ya! Don't fall in the water


----------

